# 50`s Chevy Delivery Van



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Plastic body kit from 1967 on JL x-Traction chassis. Hope I found a way to
mount the original old style rims from the modell kit.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Now that is nice...... I love those mini Lindy bodies....and I've been waiting to find some that are ending for dirt cheap. I prefer to mount mine on TJets......but I like the look of those wheels with that van....classic combo :thumbsup:


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Very cool Sat! Nice job with the van, and I like the "sport shop" decals too.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great just as she is! :thumbsup: rr


----------

